# BC/BS standard or basic



## Kartracer (Nov 17, 2017)

Newby here...Federal employee retiring in Dec 29, 2017.  FEHB open enrollment now and looking for advice whether to sign up for BC/BC Standard or Basic to reduce my premium cost.  I'm in the process of applying for Medicare B which will become my primary and BC/BS secondary starting Jan 2018.  Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## jujube (Nov 17, 2017)

The Spousal Equivalent has federal retiree Blue Cross standard and he's happy with it.  He's never had any problems with claims.


----------

